# Madcows KG Spreadsheet



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone got a Madcows spreadsheet calculated on KG not lbs?

Thanks


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I defo have, but i thought you could put a 1 or 2 in a box on the first page to select lb or kg...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

madcows works off of percentages so it makes no difference, just enter your stats and away you go

if youve got an android then this is the app i always used when running madcows

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ionicframework.madcow920502&hl=en_GB


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Here ya go: http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/5x5_intermediate_v0.3.xls


----------

